# Do you need to use de-chlorinated water for fly cultures?



## CrazyCat (Nov 21, 2021)

Title.


----------



## geginn64 (Jun 24, 2020)

It is best to use R.O. water (reverse osmosis). I do not have a RO system so I use distilled water or pure spring water. I have had good success with the two types.

If tap water is used let it sit out for a day or two to use or a good de-chlorinated water.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

I use boiled water, but have never once dechlorinated it. No problem with fly production.


----------



## Hatters (Oct 18, 2021)

I also just use boiled tap water and it doesn't seem to cause any issues.


----------



## IShouldGetSomeSleep (Sep 23, 2021)

you people use water? am I doing this wrong? I just use apple cider vinegar.


----------



## Robru (Jan 1, 2021)

IShouldGetSomeSleep said:


> you people use water? am I doing this wrong? I just use apple cider vinegar.


What you are using is fine. Very rich in vitamins.


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

IShouldGetSomeSleep said:


> you people use water? am I doing this wrong? I just use apple cider vinegar.


Water is cheaper =D


----------



## IShouldGetSomeSleep (Sep 23, 2021)

Chris S said:


> Water is cheaper =D


Are you saying that apple cider vinegar is unnecessary? what recipe do you use?


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

IShouldGetSomeSleep said:


> Are you saying that apple cider vinegar is unnecessary? what recipe do you use?


It depends on your recipe. I've used many, but I use Repashy mix now. I find it produces better than any homemade ones I have made - and doesn't need vinegar.


----------



## IShouldGetSomeSleep (Sep 23, 2021)

Chris S said:


> It depends on your recipe. I've used many, but I use Repashy mix now. I find it produces better than any homemade ones I have made - and doesn't need vinegar.


Interesting how much does that run you a culture? stuff seems kind of expensive.. I might pick some up next time I go to an expo.


----------



## bulbophyllum (Feb 6, 2012)

I use city tap water for my fruit fly cultures. 

Others have mentioned RO and what not Why would there be a need for dechlorinated, RO, or distilled? Unless you have bad tap water.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

IShouldGetSomeSleep said:


> Interesting how much does that run you a culture? stuff seems kind of expensive.. I might pick some up next time I go to an expo.


In the interest of separating off this tangent, and bumping a old thread that I like to revisit once in a while if only to remind myself that I did some math once, I'll direct this question here:









Cost of commercial FF media


I've been rotating NEHerp media, Josh's media, and Superfly, so I decided to figure out how much a cx worth of each FF media costs. Calculations were based on the amount of media I have figured out works well for me in each cx, and don't include shipping costs, since those are variable and can...




www.dendroboard.com


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

IShouldGetSomeSleep said:


> Interesting how much does that run you a culture? stuff seems kind of expensive.. I might pick some up next time I go to an expo.


I don't know, I'm not really concerned about the price, just the quality. If I can afford to keep dart frogs, I can surely afford to buy the best food to keep them alive! I buy the big 3kg jars.

I think @Socratic Monologue did a cost analysis on the different brands, or at least the Repashy brand, if he knows where to find it.


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

Chris S said:


> I don't know, I'm not really concerned about the price, just the quality. If I can afford to keep dart frogs, I can surely afford to buy the best food to keep them alive! I buy the big 3kg jars.
> 
> I think @Socratic Monologue did a cost analysis on the different brands, or at least the Repashy brand, if he knows where to find it.


And never mind, he already posted it!!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Tap water @ 22 years


----------



## bulbophyllum (Feb 6, 2012)

Philsuma said:


> Tap water @ 22 years


Ha!! That is almost exactly my number too.


----------



## John J M (Jul 30, 2021)

Boiling tap water will pretty much off gas most of the chlorine or chloramine in tap water which usually isn't all that high to begin with, except during seasonal adjustments which are usually in the spring, depending on the municipality. Any minor amount that might be left is quickly used up to oxidize the organic matter, which is far in excess of the residual amount of active chlorine, if any, after boiling. And I seriously doubt that it would produce even trace amounts of chlorinated hydrocarbons to be of concern as potential carcinogens. Tap is just fine in my estimation.

As far as media goes, I make my own formula based on what I've read. Because of some of the ingredients I use I wouldn't be surprised to learn that mine actually costs more to make than buying someone elses, but I enjoy doing it and I know what's in it. I add a lot of extras like spirulina and TDO chroma boost which isn't cheap. But my frogs are worth it!!!


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

John J M said:


> Boiling tap water will pretty much off gas most of the chlorine or chloramine in tap water which usually isn't all that high to begin with, except during seasonal adjustments which are usually in the spring, depending on the municipality.


From "The International Journal of Engineering Research and Applications " (citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.1076.638&rep=rep1&type=pdf)

"...when the chlorine residual was 2.00 mg/L as Cl2, the boiling time required to completely remove free chlorine was about 33 min, and the boiling time required to completely remove monochloramine was about 44 min." 

EPA allows up to 4ppm chloramine. The study only tested up to 3.5ppm, which took 60 minutes to boil off. The last city I lived in, Minneapolis, averaged over 3ppm.


----------



## CrazyCat (Nov 21, 2021)

John J M said:


> Boiling tap water will pretty much off gas most of the chlorine or chloramine in tap water which usually isn't all that high to begin with, except during seasonal adjustments which are usually in the spring, depending on the municipality. Any minor amount that might be left is quickly used up to oxidize the organic matter, which is far in excess of the residual amount of active chlorine, if any, after boiling. And I seriously doubt that it would produce even trace amounts of chlorinated hydrocarbons to be of concern as potential carcinogens. Tap is just fine in my estimation.
> 
> As far as media goes, I make my own formula based on what I've read. Because of some of the ingredients I use I wouldn't be surprised to learn that mine actually costs more to make than buying someone elses, but I enjoy doing it and I know what's in it. I add a lot of extras like spirulina and TDO chroma boost which isn't cheap. But my frogs are worth it!!!



The media I'm using says not to use boiling water, just hot. I guess my major concerns were does chlorine (or whatever else in the water) even effect flies. Flies in general seem to be pretty hearty. And/or if they would consume the chlorine which would then be passed to frogs when the frogs ate them.


----------



## John J M (Jul 30, 2021)

Socratic Monologue said:


> From "The International Journal of Engineering Research and Applications " (citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.1076.638&rep=rep1&type=pdf)
> 
> "...when the chlorine residual was 2.00 mg/L as Cl2, the boiling time required to completely remove free chlorine was about 33 min, and the boiling time required to completely remove monochloramine was about 44 min."
> 
> EPA allows up to 4ppm chloramine. The study only tested up to 3.5ppm, which took 60 minutes to boil off. The last city I lived in, Minneapolis, averaged over 3ppm.


I also lived in the southern suburbs of the TCs but wasn't making FFs then. I usually boil my water for at least 15 minutes and simmer possibly longer as I have an electric range top and leave the water on the burner covered prior to using it. Plus like I said the organic matter in the media will more than exhaust any remaining chlorine. Plus I allow the media in my cups to cool over night, covered, during which time the condensation that formed immediately afterwards seems to evaporate. The city water is not particularly hard so I have no concerns about concentrating the hardness through evaporation during boiling. Although at my age there's been times I've gotten distracted to find almost all the water has boiled away. And no, I don't use that water. I discard, rinse and start over.


----------



## John J M (Jul 30, 2021)

CrazyCat said:


> The media I'm using says not to use boiling water, just hot. I guess my major concerns were does chlorine (or whatever else in the water) even effect flies. Flies in general seem to be pretty hearty. And/or if they would consume the chlorine which would then be passed to frogs when the frogs ate them.


There are 2 chlorination agents that can be used. Sodium thiosulfate and. ChlorAm-x. I don't remember the exact chemical in ChlorAm-x. I believe either will break the bonds of chloramine, but you may have to use more. The directions should tell you how much to use if you're concerned about chlorine in your FF cultures.


----------

